# repeat question



## Camtheman (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever had a question repeat itself on the NREMT exam?
I had one with the same answer options and question wording.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 22, 2012)

Camtheman said:


> Has anyone ever had a question repeat itself on the NREMT exam?
> I had one with the same answer options and question wording.



alot of people have repeat questions


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 22, 2012)

yes several of mine were repeats...


----------



## Camtheman (Aug 22, 2012)

Whats the point of them having repeat questions? 
To see if you change the answer?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 22, 2012)

Might be part of the trial item pool where NREMT puts proposed new items into the "wild" to see how they perform.  They're not used against or for your score.

just a possibility I suppose.


----------



## sweetpete (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, I had a couple repeat questions. I was told they utilize these repeat questions to see test your commitment to your answer. To kinda test your certainty on an answer. I don't know what happens if you choose a different answer the second time. 

But I chose the same answer each time and either way, I passed my NREMT at 80 or so questions.

Take care!!


----------



## wyomingearth (Aug 31, 2012)

*repeat questions*

I remember having one question 3 times. It was disconcerting and made me question my original answer, but passed at 96 questions. It really annoyed me, I kept wondering if I was wayyy off.


----------



## Camtheman (Aug 31, 2012)

I had my repeat as my last question, reread it a million times, then changed my answer but I passed at 80.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 2, 2012)

One cannot have a repeat question... technically impossible; the computer program is set up that way. Now, with that saying and over 3,000 test bank questions.. there is only so many ways one can ask questions over bleeding and airaway.... etc. 

So many think they have repeat question; when in reality it may a _similar_ question ...

R/r 911


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 2, 2012)

Ridryder911 said:


> One cannot have a repeat question... technically impossible; the computer program is set up that way. Now, with that saying and over 3,000 test bank questions.. there is only so many ways one can ask questions over bleeding and airaway.... etc.
> 
> So many think they have repeat question; when in reality it may a _similar_ question ...
> 
> R/r 911



I dont know Rid, I remember very clearly having the exact same Racemic Epinephrine question twice with the 4 exact same answers to choose from. Worded the exact same.  But then again I when I took mine, it was during a beta phase testing a bunch of new material and baseline Paramedic education, so im told.  Then promptly had like 5 different surveys and tests sent to me in regards to expanded Paramedic scope and Community Paramedicine from the NREMT.


----------

